# Kayaking



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

I am getting a Kayak towards the end of this month and I'm super stoked. 

The only questions I have about fishing out of a kayak are 
1) id getting a anchor system worth it?
2) electronics? yes or no.
3) Is it easier to have a smaller rod and reel combo? 

Thanks yall


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

very exciting. you will have a blast. i rented yaks for years and recently bought a used one.

1) anchors can be dangerous in rivers. i say do without. ive never felt the need to drop an anchor. i just jump out if there's a spot i want to cast a few more times in, or i'll paddle back up a bit. 

2) electronics- also not necessary but if it's in the budget, go for it. it would be nice to get an instant depth reading some times, but im doing fine without so far. batteries are heavy too!

3) smaller fishing rods wont save you much room or make anything much easier. fish with what you are comfortable with. i use a medium action rod but some guys really love ultra lights. 

good luck and have fun!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Fish-N-Dip72 said:


> I am getting a Kayak towards the end of this month and I'm super stoked.
> 
> The only questions I have about fishing out of a kayak are
> 1) id getting a anchor system worth it?
> ...


I just got my first kayak a few weeks ago. Fished 3 times out of it now (oshaughnessy twice and prairie oaks north pond). It came with the anchor and I used it in oshaughnessy. I was happy to have it here actually. It was a windy day and I was being pushed faster than i wanted to be. I don't think it was dangerous at all. I wouldn't recommend using it in fast current...but it worked well around the Home Rd part of Oshaughn.

it's a 3lb anchor. i've read that you can use a dumbell as well. get something cheap in case it gets stuck. Mine got wrapped up around a big stick. I was able to pull it out eventually by rowing up stream and pulling. I thought I was going to cut it loose but managed to get it.

When fishing pairie oaks pond, i never used my anchor. it was a calm day with no wind so i just kept my paddle in my lap and used it occasionally to get in to position. 

I have no electronics yet. 

as for rods, I keep 3 rods with me at all times. i have 3 rod holders on mine so it's easy to keep them with me. i have an ultra light and two mediums with me.

Good luck!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm surprised at how few people I see yakking, considering what pretty streams we have.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

FOSR said:


> I'm surprised at how few people I see yakking, considering what pretty streams we have.


It's a cheap way to gain access to remote spots. The only downside of owning one of these is storage. I need a better way to store this in my garage. I thought about keeping it outside but I'd rather not have it in the elements year round.


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

all great info thanks guys!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I am on mine in one of the central ohio rivers, and sometimes Lake Erie at least once a week from Ice out till December if I can get away with it.

Right now I am in the process of getting a trolling motor installed on mine by bassyaks so I can free my hands while fishing and still have control. 

1) I think getting an anchor system (trolly system) is worth it. I anchor all the time in rivers, just use common sense and never anchor off the side of your craft.

2) I have a fish finder, but you definitely don't need it , in fact the only time I really use it is when I am on Lake Erie looking for structure. The rest of the time its a expensive depth finder. 

3) I agree , just use what rods you are comfortable with. When I am yaking I will use everything from a UL rod to a 8 footer. Most of the time though I have a 6'6" and two 7' rods whenever I am out on the water.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

If you are planning on anchoring in prairie oats you better have a lot of rope. Over 90 foot deep. I use my kayak just about the same way I use my bassboat. I have a fishfinder that I use all the time mainly to find the drop offs in lakes. I really don't use it much in out rivers because most are shallow. I usually have 4 poles rigged and ready to use where ever I'm fishing. Do yourself a favor and go to a kayak dealer and ask to use there floor models before you buy one. Great Miami Outfitters in Dayton will treat you right. Kayaks are just like everything else you pay for what you get. In my opinion Jackson fishing kayaks are hard to beat. They have a really comfortable seat that you can fish all day without your back aching.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm just used to paddling in my friend's canoe for the most part. I've said this in other threads, it's surprising how much sweet scenery there is, and how few people around this area know about it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Check out the kayaking forum. Plenty of advice there, and every tenth thread is about buying a first kayak.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> Check out the kayaking forum. Plenty of advice there, and every tenth thread is about buying a first kayak.


I posted a first yak thread


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

deerfarmer said:


> If you are planning on anchoring in prairie oats you better have a lot of rope. Over 90 foot deep. I use my kayak just about the same way I use my bassboat. I have a fishfinder that I use all the time mainly to find the drop offs in lakes. I really don't use it much in out rivers because most are shallow. I usually have 4 poles rigged and ready to use where ever I'm fishing. Do yourself a favor and go to a kayak dealer and ask to use there floor models before you buy one. Great Miami Outfitters in Dayton will treat you right. Kayaks are just like everything else you pay for what you get. In my opinion Jackson fishing kayaks are hard to beat. They have a really comfortable seat that you can fish all day without your back aching.


Yeah...I wouldn't anchor there unless I'm close to the shoreline.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I would like to try the Hobie kayak with the foot drive system. Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a pro angler...best deepwater kayak out there...I'm up in Cleveland if your close ill let you try it out

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Or anyone else for that matter

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Just please respect private property when you're floating.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Anchors are great when you need them, you just need to know when not to use them. If you cant easily paddle up stream and hold your position then you have no business anchoring there. Use it so you do not slowly drift away from a spot, NOT to stop the current from washing you away. In that case tie off to a log or tree limb, but still not recommended with high current.

Again fish finders are great when you need them. It is always good to know depth which is the only reason I use mine. But I only use it 50 percent of the time. After being on a creek so many times you get to know it pretty well. But without the electronics It takes a lot longer to learn.

Ok I would not recommend taking a noodle rod out but other than that just use your normal gear. Rod length on the kayak is give and take. Longer rods are a little more awkward and harder to land a fish with. On the other hand you are sitting down on something that moves freely so a long rod helps you cast and gives you more torque on hook sets and fights.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sciotodarby said:


> Just please respect private property when you're floating.


There is no private property when you are floating.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> There is no private property when you are floating.


True. But there is once you get out of the watercraft.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Well then that would be wading...whole different subject..



Sciotodarby said:


> True. But there is once you get out of the watercraft.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Sciotodarby said:


> True. But there is once you get out of the watercraft.


 Man, give it a rest!!! this is not your thread .


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

1basshunter said:


> Man, give it a rest!!! this is not your thread .


I don't want it to be. My original statement was sincere and something I was just pointing out to the OP.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Sciotodarby said:


> I don't want it to be. My original statement was sincere and something I was just pointing out to the OP.


 ( I don't want it to be.) But you are, start your own thread . I'm not trying to give you a hard time but let the man get this help with out all the BS.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Best kayak anchor for moving water is rubber coated dumbbell, two pounds is all you need.but more important in moving water is what you tie the rope to, you want a cleat that you can release in a heart beat. The Coosa has neat feature with the drag chain, you can slow down and still point downstream, when I tube fish it's the bomb.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I have an old town vapor which is kind of a kaynoe, it has a very large cockpit which is nice for fishing, 10 foot is kind of a good compromise for length, 44 pounds is easy enough to handle by yourself. It does not maneuver that well but tracks very well, good for fishing but you have to man handle it thru curves on the river. If you know the basic paddle strokes and back paddle to change directions you will do fine. You need to avoid strainers when the water is up or anytime for that matter! If you have ever white water rafted they will tell you to lean into the rock or obstruction, the tendency is to lean away from it and you then do a nice slow roll and capsize! A nice place to secure your paddle while fishing is nice! I grab my paddle with one hand in the middle while holding my fishing pole and use back paddles and forward paddles to position myself. I have two rod holders one for a net and the other with my second favorite lure for that day on it. The other pole is is in the cockpit with me! My two cents, hope it helps!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

my 2 pennies.

Anchors are nice sometimes when the wind is going and the water is choppy but I'd rather not pack the extra gear.

Electronics are ok to find your holes and structure but once that is out of the way leave the extra stuff at home.

I use a 10' catfish rod in mine so the less gear you bring the less you will be fighting and organizing it.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> I have a pro angler...best deepwater kayak out there...I'm up in Cleveland if your close ill let you try it out
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Unfortunately I'm in Columbus. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

No problem...I fish everwhere and if you ever want to do a meetup somewhere in between just pm me. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

geoffoquinn said:


> my 2 pennies.
> 
> Anchors are nice sometimes when the wind is going and the water is choppy but I'd rather not pack the extra gear.


Mine is the size of a soda can. Extra gear?


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> Mine is the size of a soda can. Extra gear?


Mine is pretty small too. Wait...my anchor is pretty small too


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Sciotodarby said:


> I don't want it to be. My original statement was sincere and something I was just pointing out to the OP.


It seems that all of your posts or topics have some innuendo, either to troll, or because it seems to make you feel smarter or superior to others.

The former is accurate, the latter, not so much.


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

shwookie said:


> It seems that all of your posts or topics have some innuendo, either to troll, or because it seems to make you feel smarter or superior to others.
> 
> The former is accurate, the latter, not so much.


You're entitled to your opinion, but you couldn't be more wrong. I meant exactly what I said in my first post, and that's it. If you've got a problem with me, shoot me a PM and keep it off the board.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

:bananalama:
In......cause this always ends well....


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Sciotodarby said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, but you couldn't be more wrong. I meant exactly what I said in my first post, and that's it. If you've got a problem with me, shoot me a PM and keep it off the board.


You have plausible deniability for sure. Anyone reading your posts or any of your threads can read between the lines though. You like stirring the pot, thats cool, just admit it.

BTW, I don't have a problem with you. 
If I did, I'd tell you.


----------



## Knod (May 7, 2013)

An anchor system (anchor trolley and anchor) is useful, especially if you're gonna fish lakes and ponds. Make sure you do your homework and learn how to deploy and retrieve them safely. Sometimes the current is a factor, sometimes the need to release quickly is the important thing. Be prepared to be safe. Another useful thing to have is a "drift sock." I use that more often than my anchor on lakes. It helps slow you down and allows more time to fish a given area.

As for electronics. If you want to spend the money, they help too. I use mine to spot structure and depth which are helpful in learning a new area. Make sure your unit is waterproof as it is possible to flip. Speaking of flipping; there is a saying "Dress to swim and rig to flip." Basically that means for me that all my gear either floats or is leashed. A kayak is a small space and anything dropped is probably going in the drink. An ounce of prevention will save you grief later. 

As for rods. I like to set up several rods with several different presentations ready to go. You can always rig as you go, but it is far easier to have options all set to grab and use.

Lastly, since you're new to kayak fishing I'd recommend a site like yakangler.com to learn about the sport. YouTube also has a lot of info on kayak fishing.

Anyway, welcome to kayak fishing and have fun.

Tight lines,

knod


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> Basically that means for me that all my gear either floats or is leashed.


I try to follow that rule in the canoe. And, my camera and phone are waterproof.


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for that good info Knod!


----------

